# Photo Time!!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just some photos of my guys from the last week. 

First here is one from Bailee's birthday









And the rest were just taken the last few days.


























Bailee doing a poop on me, he's so kind.































































Don't you love Cookie ducking for cover?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol bea. Get pictures. Cookie is one smarty pants. Ducking from bailee


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow you got some great pic's Bea, you putting that new camera to good use  I love the first one of Bailee and Cookie looks like he is trying to get close and talk to her and she could care less...LOL  and the last one of Bailee is a great!! shot


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pics Bea! I like them all- Bailey has some big wings for such a little body. Both of your babies are adorable.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Johnny Depp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah, lovely photos of Bailee and Cookie, but...............Johnny Depp!! *drool*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Johnny Depp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, lovely photos of Bailee and Cookie, but...............Johnny Depp!! *drool*


I was wondering if someone would pick up on that.  I agree with the *drool* part.


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahahhahahaha trust me my best friend india idolizes him!!!!!!! shes not listening at all and you say "Jonney Depp" and she ll snap out of whatever shes doing like that!!! anyways i dont like him i luv orlando bloom!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I was wondering if someone would pick up on that.  I agree with the *drool* part.


I only picked up on the Spongebob nudie pants...hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Good ducking Cookie


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so cute. Great picture's when bailee is coming in for landing. And cookie ducking, he has got common sense 
Great pictures Bea


----------

